# Model 686 vs. Model 620



## jretlaw (Jun 26, 2007)

Hello all, new member here. I'm preparing to buy a new revolver this weekend (my first) at a local gun show, and am thinking of either the 686 or 620, w/4-inch barrel. As far as I can tell they're both very similar except for the full lug on the 686 and the 7th shot on the 620. Am I correct? Is there a purpose for the full lug, apart from aesthetics? I hear a lot about the 686 from friends, and have read a lot about its almost legendary status. But I don't hear much about the 620. Your advice would be much appreciated. Thanks.


----------



## Wandering Man (Jul 9, 2006)

Sorry, I don't have any advice for you about the guns.

One of the revolver buffs should be along in a bit.

Welcome aboard. 

WM


----------



## jmorrell (Sep 1, 2007)

*I just picked up a 620 two days ago.*

I tried both the 686 and the 620 before I bought the 620. If you compare the seven shot 686 to the 620, the main difference between the 620 and the 686 is the barrel. One could probably argue that the heavier barrel on the 686 would help keep the gun down during recoil, but I found the 620 is less barrel heavy and feels more balanced in my hand.


----------



## Baldy (Jun 21, 2006)

Balance is the key to it. Some say the harmonics of a full lugged barrel make them more accurate. Probabaly so if your going to shoot off sand bags all day long. Buy the one that feels best to you and you will be happy. Good luck.


----------



## sfmittels (May 3, 2007)

Buy whatever feels more comfortable for you. Personally, I prefer the muzzle-heavy feel of the 686, just like I preferred the Colt Python back when they cost less than a house. But it all boils down to personal preference. That's the great thing about freedom: you actually have a choice.


----------



## Bob Wright (May 10, 2006)

The L-Framed Smiths are, or were, the ultimate platform for the .357 Magnum cartridge, in my opinion.

I bought two Model 586s as soon as possible after they were announced, one a 4" the other a 6" version. I found the N-Framed guns too much for the .357. I prefer the full lug barrel of the 586, also had two Model 29s made up with full lug barresl. I shoot fairly heavy loads in my guns, and find I prefer muzzle heavy guns.

I once considered building up a Colt New Service with heavy barrel similar to the Python. I ran into some problems at that time and never brought it to fruition. Some shooters of the period would fit Single Action Army barrels to their New Service to gain some muzzle weight.

The full lug barrel came about in part to the practice at the time of fitting Colt Python barrels to Model 19 Smiths.

Bob Wright


----------



## Old Padawan (Mar 16, 2007)

Both are fine revolvers. I prefer the look of a full underlug, and it gives a bit more weight. The timing and followup shots should be slightly different between the 6 and 7 shot revolvers. The cylinder rotates less per trigger pull on the 7 round model.


----------

